# [Uptime] Quel est votre uptime record ?

## BuBuaBu

Quel est votre uptime record ?

Pour ma part, j'ai un serveur (mail, http, distfiles et sync (local), nis, samba, ...) équipé d'un Pentium 3 et ~380 Mo de SD-RAM not-registered, non-ecc.

Il en est à sont 82eme jour...

La question que je me pose : combien de temps ca peu durer ?

----------

## geekounet

Bah moi, ça devait être ya un an, j'avais une machine qui me servait de serveur (qui servait pratiquement à rien ^^), il est resté allumé 1 mois, je crois que c'est mon record. Mais comme il était dans le couloir et était assez bruyant, mes parents ont voulu que je l'éteigne pour la nuit. Maintenant, il tourne plus du tout, il moisi dans un coin (promi, il refonctionnera dans le semaines qui viennent, faut que je teste la DFS). Sinon, habituellement le max c'est une semaine.  Faut le temps que je trouve un coin tranquille pour mettre mes machines sans qu'elles dérangent et elles resteront allumé pour l'année (un reboot de temps en temps pour les changements de kernel)  :Smile:  Pour le  moment, je les arrête pour dormir, sauf mon laptop qui est ma machine principale, qui est super silencieux et que je bouge pas souvent, là aujourd'hui il en est à son 5e jour (dernier reboot pour un changement de kernel ^^).

Je ne doute que pas mal de monde fait bien mieux que moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

Moi ça doit être dans les 3-4 mois, la limite étant les maj de noyau. De toute façon tous mes PCs (même mon portable) tournent H24, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de les arrêter (oui je sais consomation d'énergie environnement pas bien tout ça...).

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Mais comme il était dans le couloir et était assez bruyant, mes parents ont voulu que je l'éteigne pour la nuit. 

 

J'ai un serveur totalement fanless (sans ventillo)

----------

## geekounet

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Mais comme il était dans le couloir et était assez bruyant, mes parents ont voulu que je l'éteigne pour la nuit.  
> 
> J'ai un serveur totalement fanless (sans ventillo)

 

J'y travaille justement  :Smile: 

----------

## naerex

Mon uptime est de 2 mois et demi (derniere maj kernel) et je suis sur un portable !

Selon vous quel est la subtilité ?

 :Cool: 

----------

## Kangourou

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Mon uptime est de 2 mois et demi (derniere maj kernel) et je suis sur un portable !
> 
> Selon vous quel est la subtilité ?
> 
> 

 

Héhé pareil avec le portable et suspend2, ya que les changements de noyaux qui cassent mon uptime   :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   Mon uptime est de 2 mois et demi (derniere maj kernel) et je suis sur un portable !
> 
> Selon vous quel est la subtilité ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est de la triche les suspend

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Ey a écrit :
> 
>  De toute façon tous mes PCs (même mon portable) tournent H24, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de les arrêter (oui je sais consomation d'énergie environnement pas bien tout ça...).

 

+ 1 , j'ai trois ordi dont un ordi 32bit dédié spécialement comme routeur/firewall/serveur donc qui ne s'arrête jamais sauf coupure de courant ds ma brousse   :Razz:  (ils sont pénible edf ds ce petit coin de la caraîbe mais bientôt total solaire   :Laughing:  ) et changement de noyau...Mon portable amd64 et ma tour amd64 cela dépend des besoins mais je n'ai aucun soucis à les laisser tourner toute la journée...

                                                                    @+

----------

## BaNaNe

Pour ma part, j'ai un vieux pc qui me sert de 'server qui ne sert à rien', si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ... , et avant que le disque dur contenant la partition /home ne décide de cramer, j'en étais à +/- 120 jours d'uptime !

Pour la petite histoire, le disque dur en question me sert de mirroir maintenant   :Laughing: 

Je n'ai pas encore rebattu mon record, le temps de retrouver un disque dur, réinstallation plus propre,... 

Et puis, le gros problème reste les orages, j'ai pas de système de protection et même si c'est un vieux pc, ca me ferait mal de le voir cramer   :Confused: 

----------

## PabOu

j'ai fait 231 jours sur une machine qui me servait de serveur à la maison (web, mysql, samba, openvpn à la fin)

maintenant la machine en fait un peu plus, et elle tient moins longtemps aussi

http://scorpion.league.uptime-project.net/

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Je dirais en moyenne 1 a 2 semaines , c'est loin d'etre impresionnant mais je suis bien obligé de le transporter mon portable de temps en temps ^^

Sinon, j'ai deja reussi a faire 03h30 sous windows xp  :Laughing: 

Qui dit mieux?

----------

## dapsaille

plus d'un an avec un 486DX2/66 avec 16mo de ram et un disque dur de 450 mo .... merci linux et ipcop :p

 même pas de reboot sauvage pour mise à jour de kernel ..

 Sinon mon samba/cups//imap/LAMP mumuse/clamav/portage en nfs/dhcp ... tout ca sur un dudu 450 et 512 de ram ...

 Waouchhh merde il as du rebooter malgré l'onduleur ....

68 jours .. :/

----------

## kopp

Hum doit être trois jours, je m'étais lancé dans une phase je n'éteins pas mon pc, mais tout l'effort a été perdu lorsque le pilote nvidia a coupé la vidéo lorsque j'ai débranché le ventilateur de ma fx5700 parce que je le trouvais bruyant --> reboot. D'ailleurs, j'ai constaté il y a peu que la carte chauffait vraiment beaucoup sans le ventilo même sans faire tourner d'application 3D, mais je ne sais pas si c'est dû au pilote nv (le nvidia fait du caca avec le dernier xorg)... enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet. D'ailleurs, j'ai remarqué que dans le genre débranchement à chaud, la machine n'aime pas quand je débranche le cable sata du DD lorsque je fais le _ménage_ dans la tour...

Bon sinon, pour expliquer ces flemmes uptime, je dors à côté de mon pc, et le bruit me perturbe, sans côté la chaleur dégagée en plus... déjà que j'ai trop chaud pour dormir...

Puis, mon père m'engueulerait de toutes manières si je le laissais allumer tout le temps, et je suis d'accord je nevois pas l'utilité de le laisser allumer 24h/24 alors que je ne m'en sers que 6h ou 7h par jour en moyenne.

PS : de toutes manières, je change souvent de noyau, ou en recompile un pour une raison ou une autre, alors je ne pense pas que je dépasserai le mois.

----------

## ltememe

22 jours pour moi...

je voulais testé un p'tit coup ma gentoo et voir ce que ca donnait à (plus ou moins) long terme et j'étais très content... finalement, un nouveau kernel est arrivé et j'ai rebooté ...après un peu d'attente.  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> 22 jours pour moi...
> 
> je voulais testé un p'tit coup ma gentoo et voir ce que ca donnait à (plus ou moins) long terme et j'étais très content... finalement, un nouveau kernel est arrivé et j'ai rebooté ...après un peu d'attente. 

 

Je resiste encore a la tentation du nouveau kernel (je suis encore au 2.6.13 sur cette machine   :Very Happy:  )

Enfin a mon avis c'est une coupure de courant qui metra fin a mon record.

----------

## geekounet

 *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai deja reussi a faire 03h30 sous windows xp 
> 
> Qui dit mieux?

 

Heu je crois que j'ai réussi à faire une journée à l'époque où je l'avais encore, mais pas plus  :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

j'ai du prendre plus de 6 mois sur une machine qui sert de serveur de rendu povray, mais bon, elle a subi un changement de kernel (ca commencait a etre necessaire...) même si j'ai du attendre 1 semaine avant de pouvoir le faire  :Smile: 

En soit, je regarde pas trop l'uptime, ca ne sert pas a grand chose. Si t'as un gros uptime, ca veux surtout dire que ton kernel commence a se faire vieux... (même si c'est pas tres genant...)

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> En soit, je regarde pas trop l'uptime, ca ne sert pas a grand chose. Si t'as un gros uptime, ca veux surtout dire que ton kernel commence a se faire vieux... (même si c'est pas tres genant...)

 

Changer un kernel stable, qui marche sur un serveur c'est de la folie. Il est utile de la changer pour le besoin d'une nouvelle fonction ou d'un bug genant.

----------

## creuvard

J'ai due arriver a 2 moi perso

Voici un site qui donne quelque Uptime  le max "semble" être a "6y 26d 12h 06m 44s" sur SunOS

http://en.uptime-project.net/

----------

## Ey

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> En soit, je regarde pas trop l'uptime, ca ne sert pas a grand chose. Si t'as un gros uptime, ca veux surtout dire que ton kernel commence a se faire vieux... (même si c'est pas tres genant...)

 

Ca peut l'etre quand il y a des failles de sécu non patchées sur ton pc... mais bon si tu es le seul à avoir des comptes sur le pc ça réduit le nombre de failles qui peuvent être exploitées sur ton pc (à condition de conserver les applis à jour elles aussi)

----------

## nonas

Pour moi c'était 16 jours avec ma station, mais depuis que je redors à côté ben elle dort aussi. Trop de bruit.

----------

## anigel

A titre "pro", un peu plus d'un an (m'en voulez pas, je ne me rappele pas la durée exacte... environ 13 mois, de mémoire), pour une machine destinée à un usage très particulier, et à l'accès hyper-protégé.

A titre plus personnel, ma gentoo media box / routeur / firewall entamait son 6ème mois lorsque je l'ai rebooté pour la grande mise à jour de printemps début avril  :Wink: .

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nico@acer ~ $ uptime
> 
>  01:53:57 up 22 days, 11:18,  1 user,  load average: 0.15, 0.08, 0.08
> ...

 

C'est un portable à la base. Le plus dur c'est de s'habituer au bruit la nuit.

----------

## ALK13

```
aurel@alk13 ~ $ uptime

 11:44:59 up 113 days, 17:06, 10 users,  load average: 0.34, 0.47, 0.50   
```

C'est mon record, il est toujours en cours  :Wink: 

C'est un 900Mhz :s Et il commence a lutter pas mal. 

Je dois remplacer la carte mère et le processeur cette semaine... 

Adieu l'uptime... snif

----------

## kernelsensei

```
boris@kurobox ~ $ uptime

 13:45:34 up 190 days, 22:47,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
```

Vachemeen pratique la kurobox, en plus ca pompe presque rien en jus ^^;

----------

## letoff

Ah ben tiens justement je viens de rebooter ce matin histoire de mettre le noyau à jour au moment de mon passage chez Free:

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.garault.org&probe=1

----------

## Babali

Ca coute de l'electricite quand meme l'uptime  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

De mémoire, j'allais atteindre les 200 jours sur mon serveur... mais en le déplaçant (pour cause de ménage), un faux contact au niveau de l'alim'... et là, c'est le drame.

Ceci dit, j'ai arrêter de courir après l'uptime, les mise à jour de noyau me semble plus importante (rester quasiement 6 mois avec un 2.6.1, ça craint !).

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Ca coute de l'electricite quand meme l'uptime 

 

Quand tu propose un service sur la machine qui reste allumé, l'uptime est juste une conséquence.

----------

## theniaky

Juste une petite question : quel est l'intérêt de mettre à jour régulièrement le noyau d'un serveur ftp, mail fichiers... ?!?   :Question:   :Question: 

Si un serveur doit avant tout être stable alors pourquoi lui mettre un noyau récent ?

----------

## guilc

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Juste une petite question : quel est l'intérêt de mettre à jour régulièrement le noyau d'un serveur ftp, mail fichiers... ?!?   
> 
> Si un serveur doit avant tout être stable alors pourquoi lui mettre un noyau récent ?

 

Peut etre pour les failles sécu non ?

T'as deux solutions : soit tu upgrade le kernel, soit tu backportes les security fix.

Mais dans les 2 cas, faut rebooter  :Wink: 

Et les applis ben c'est pareil, faut soit upgrader soit backporter les correctifs sécurité, y a pas de mystère. Une version même stable doit être régulièrement remplacée par une version corrigée ou upgradée.

Un systeme stable qui n'a pas été touché depuis 1 an a des TRES fortes chances d'etre blindé de failles sécu...

----------

## theniaky

Ah ok merci pour l'explication !

Je me posais la question parce que j'ai souvent rencontré des serveurs avec des noyau 2.4.x

----------

## geekounet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ah ok merci pour l'explication !
> 
> Je me posais la question parce que j'ai souvent rencontré des serveurs avec des noyau 2.4.x

 

Les noyaux 2.4 sont toujours maintenus et corrigés régulièrement aussi.

----------

## letoff

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Les noyaux 2.4 sont toujours maintenus et corrigés régulièrement aussi.

 

Heureusement parce que je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de passer un serveur sous 2.4 qui tourne depuis des années en 2.6 ! J'ose même pas imaginer la somme de travail pour un gain quasi nul.

----------

## Babali

J'y connais pas specialement grand chose, mais LSEOS semblerait etre de la partie pour les gros uptime d'apres leur white paper, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## killerwhile

J'ai repris l'administration d'un petit hosting center, et leur serveurs avaient entre ... 200 et 538 jours d'uptime...

Ca m'a fait mal de casser ca, mais pour changer les noyaux 2.6.8 on a pas tellement le choix...

Sinon j'ai hate de mettre le suspend2 sur mon portable...

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *theniaky wrote:*   Juste une petite question : quel est l'intérêt de mettre à jour régulièrement le noyau d'un serveur ftp, mail fichiers... ?!?   
> 
> Si un serveur doit avant tout être stable alors pourquoi lui mettre un noyau récent ? 
> 
> Peut etre pour les failles sécu non ?
> ...

 

il y a des moyens de changer de noyau sans rebooter mais c'est pas nécessaire pour la plupart des gens.

sinon je suis fortement les changements de noyaux ck donc l'uptime dépasse rarement des niveaux records  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## letoff

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> il y a des moyens de changer de noyau sans rebooter mais c'est pas nécessaire pour la plupart des gens.

 

Sans appel à la virtualisation? Parce que sinon c'est pas du jeu. En tous cas si tu pouvais en dire un peu plus, je suis preneur.  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Pour les plus extremiste, il existe même des cartes mère où l'on peu changer la mémoire et les processeur a chaud.

----------

## PabOu

 *letoff wrote:*   

> Sans appel à la virtualisation? Parce que sinon c'est pas du jeu. En tous cas si tu pouvais en dire un peu plus, je suis preneur. ;)

 

il existe cette nouvelle fonction dans le noyau linux (CONFIG_KEXEC) .. plus d'infos là : 

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kexec.html?ca=dgr-lnxw16RebootFast

----------

## kopp

letoff : ça se fait avec Kexec dans le noyau mais c'est encore expérimental.

On en avait parlé il y a quelque versions il me semble, mais cela semble dater d'il y a plus longtemps que ça

edit : bon, un peu grilled mais bon : http://linuxfr.org/2005/08/29/19485.html on en a parlé pour le 2.6.13

----------

## letoff

Merci à tous les 2. Pour être franc, j'avais complètement zappé cette feature de la série 2.6. Ceci dit il s'agit quand même d'un reboot. Plus rapide puisque pas de Bios ni de Loader, mais c'est un reboot quand même. En lisant les message de Siryessir j'avais crû un instant qu'il s'agissait de quelque chose d'équivalent au kernel hot patching de Solaris sur la série des Enterprise.   :Wink: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *kopp wrote:*   

> letoff : ça se fait avec Kexec dans le noyau mais c'est encore expérimental.
> 
> On en avait parlé il y a quelque versions il me semble, mais cela semble dater d'il y a plus longtemps que ça
> 
> edit : bon, un peu grilled mais bon : http://linuxfr.org/2005/08/29/19485.html on en a parlé pour le 2.6.13

 

l'uptime repart à zero. en tout cas il y a un an ça le faisait

sinon perso...genre un peu plus d'un mois avec un ipcop (reboot à cause du modem usb qui merdai avec le chargement du firmware..)

et euh. par rapport a windows... 3 à 4 semaine max. (parcontre après le reboot, la catastrophe xD)

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon bah voila, mon uptime vient de retomber a 0 ... snirf.

Alors c'est quand même marrant, le geek il a son serveur perso, il achete expres un UPS pour eviter les coupures de jus / surtensions et tout le bazar, et au bout de 191 jours d'uptime, ya sa frangine qui balance son sac d'ecole sous le bureau, ce dernier touche le bouton on/off de l'UPS et là c'est le drame... chuis deg  :Sad: 

----------

## _droop_

en ce moment ca doit tourner autour de 20h...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmarcini

Chez moi, c'est généralement entre 40 et 80 jours, c'est-à-dire entre deux coupures de courant (soit EDF, soit ma femme qui fait une fausse manip avec le compteur). J'en profite alors pour mettre mon noyau à jour...

----------

## SnowBear

Pour ma part,

mon serveur à tenu 37j, sans onduleur (j'ai du l'éteindre pour le revendre :'( ) :

http://img.uptime-project.net/img/1/80705.png

J'espère faire mieux avec le prochain  :Wink: 

----------

## ALK13

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bon bah voila, mon uptime vient de retomber a 0 ... snirf.
> 
> Alors c'est quand même marrant, le geek il a son serveur perso, il achete expres un UPS pour eviter les coupures de jus / surtensions et tout le bazar, et au bout de 191 jours d'uptime, ya sa frangine qui balance son sac d'ecole sous le bureau, ce dernier touche le bouton on/off de l'UPS et là c'est le drame... chuis deg 

 

Ah la rage!!

Le gars qui prévoit tout mais qui SAUF sa soeur lol.

Ben en tout cas on a perdu notre uptime en même temps  :Smile:  Sauf que moi c'était consciement pour un changement de matos  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Pour la paix des ménages... toujours accuser le matériel !   :Mr. Green: 

/me 3 jours maxi, après généralement, c'est ma belette qui se prend les pieds dans le fils en sortant sur le balcon ; ce qui me vaut tout plein de noms d'oiseaux et les sempiternelles remarques sur ma négligeance car elle a failli mourrir, mon bordelisme congénital, blah blah blah...   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Pour la paix des ménages... toujours accuser le matériel !  
> 
> /me 3 jours maxi, après généralement, c'est ma belette qui se prend les pieds dans le fils en sortant sur le balcon ; ce qui me vaut tout plein de noms d'oiseaux et les sempiternelles remarques sur ma négligeance car elle a failli mourrir, mon bordelisme congénital, blah blah blah...  

 

 Mince on as le même modèle donc   :Laughing: 

 Hahaha je viend de me rendre compte d'un truc abominable .. 

uptime de 47 jours sur ma xbox j'avais oublié de l'éteindre :p

----------

## GuillaumeB

Sur le desktop c'est toujours moins de 24 heures (sauf les longues journées) car c'est une usine (à coté le concorde est une berceuse.

Generalement il y a toujours une pause dans la journée car je range mes rollers juste sur la multi-prise et quand je les prends , paff, cela touche le bouton. Depuis 2 ans je me dis que faut pas les ranger là  :Smile: 

Le laptop... (ibook powa) Hum, aller, ba eu, pas etteint depuis que j'ai installé le suspend dessus en octobre. Rien à faire de l'update du kernel.

Mon record reste ma playstation que j'ai oublié début juin dans ma chambre chez mes parents et qui tournait encore en novembre quand je suis revenu de stage...  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

2 mois (+ ou - 3 jours) pour mon serveur et 2 semaines pour mon PC de bureau ... sous XP Pro SP2  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ALK13

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  (...) 2 semaines pour mon PC de bureau ... sous XP Pro SP2 

 

Mais comment est-ce possible??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *ALK13 wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    (...) 2 semaines pour mon PC de bureau ... sous XP Pro SP2 :mrgreen: 
> 
> Mais comment est-ce possible?? :D

 

c'est le temps que lui a pris un démarrage complet ? :P

autre version (qui passe vraiment moins bien sur un forum gentoo) : c'est le temps que lui a pris l'installation ? :P

----------

## Darkael

Pour moi je pense que ça doit être 3 mois, mais en général ça tourne autour de 1 mois (je fais souvent des mises à jour de kernel). Mais bon, de toute façon j'aime pas trop jouer à celui qui a le plus gros ePen^H^H^H^H uptime.

Sinon, pour ceux qui font des remarques sur Windows, c'est dit sur le ton de la plaisanterie, mais pour citer je ne sais plus qui: "Si t'as plus d'une semaine d'uptime sur Windows, c'est que tu n'as pas fait tes mises à jour de sécurité". A méditer...

----------

## Darkael

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bon bah voila, mon uptime vient de retomber a 0 ... snirf.
> 
> Alors c'est quand même marrant, le geek il a son serveur perso, il achete expres un UPS pour eviter les coupures de jus / surtensions et tout le bazar, et au bout de 191 jours d'uptime, ya sa frangine qui balance son sac d'ecole sous le bureau, ce dernier touche le bouton on/off de l'UPS et là c'est le drame... chuis deg 

 

Voilà ton erreur: un vrai geek ne devrait avoir aucun contact avec la gente féminine! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Bon bah voila, mon uptime vient de retomber a 0 ... snirf.
> 
> Alors c'est quand même marrant, le geek il a son serveur perso, il achete expres un UPS pour eviter les coupures de jus / surtensions et tout le bazar, et au bout de 191 jours d'uptime, ya sa frangine qui balance son sac d'ecole sous le bureau, ce dernier touche le bouton on/off de l'UPS et là c'est le drame... chuis deg  
> 
> Voilà ton erreur: un vrai geek ne devrait avoir aucun contact avec la gente féminine! 
> ...

 

A ce niveau là, ça s'appelle un nerd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> ePen^H^H^H^H

 

Tu pourrais expliquer ce que ca veut dire siouplait ?? c'est un truc vi ? j'ai très bien compris ce que "pen" veut dire, mais c'est le "e" devant et les ^H qui m'interpellent.

----------

## Darkael

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   ePen^H^H^H^H 
> 
> Tu pourrais expliquer ce que ca veut dire siouplait ?? c'est un truc vi ? j'ai très bien compris ce que "pen" veut dire, mais c'est le "e" devant et les ^H qui m'interpellent.

 

bah, j'ai raté de toute façon, j'ai mis un espace en trop  :Embarassed: . Sinon regarde là (tout en bas de la section)

----------

## nico_calais

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, pour ceux qui font des remarques sur Windows, c'est dit sur le ton de la plaisanterie, mais pour citer je ne sais plus qui: "Si t'as plus d'une semaine d'uptime sur Windows, c'est que tu n'as pas fait tes mises à jour de sécurité". A méditer...

 

Ca me rappelle la signature e-mail d'un ami   :Very Happy: 

Linux: Because rebooting is for adding hardware.

Solaris: Because you don't need to reboot to add hardware.

Windows: Because rebooting is for adding hardware, adding software, regularly scheduled downtime, and should also be

done on a daily basis to keep the machine running.

----------

## anigel

En lisant ce thread, je me suis rendu compte que nous sommes relativement nombreux à disposer d'un petit "serveur" à domicile, et que, potentiellement, vous pourriez être intéressés par la mise en place d'un système de wake-on-lan pour avoir accès à votre machine de travail, via votre serveur, sans forcément la laisser allumée tout le temps (car comme cela a été dit, l'uptime, ça coûte, et c'est pas nature-friendly   :Sad:  ).

Ca se passe ici.

----------

## Argian

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En lisant ce thread, je me suis rendu compte que nous sommes relativement nombreux à disposer d'un petit "serveur" à domicile, et que, potentiellement, vous pourriez être intéressés par la mise en place d'un système de wake-on-lan pour avoir accès à votre machine de travail, via votre serveur, sans forcément la laisser allumée tout le temps (car comme cela a été dit, l'uptime, ça coûte, et c'est pas nature-friendly   ).
> 
> Ca se passe ici.

 Bouh, de l'auto-promo  :Laughing:  (Cela dit, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas sauvegarde-de-l-habitat-naturel compliant ces histoires d'uptime  :Wink: 

Sinon, dans mon cas, le record d'uptime doit être autour de 2-3 semaines. En règle générale, quand je dors, mes PC aussi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Oupsman

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*    *KarnEvil wrote:*   ePen^H^H^H^H 
> 
> Tu pourrais expliquer ce que ca veut dire siouplait ?? c'est un truc vi ? j'ai très bien compris ce que "pen" veut dire, mais c'est le "e" devant et les ^H qui m'interpellent. 
> 
> bah, j'ai raté de toute façon, j'ai mis un espace en trop :oops:. Sinon regarde là (tout en bas de la section)

 

Merci ;) J'ai compris maintenant :)

----------

## Syl20

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> "Si t'as plus d'une semaine d'uptime sur Windows, c'est que tu n'as pas fait tes mises à jour de sécurité". A méditer...

 

Oups...

Mais bon, un peu ranapéter, des mises à jour : c'est du Windows 2000, donc, par définition, plus trop à jour.  :Mr. Green: 

Sinon, sur Gentoo, j'arrive à ça :

```
     #               Uptime | System                                    Boot up 

----------------------------+-------------------------------------------------

     1   136 days, 18:42:08 | Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4   Wed Jul 13 02:30:02 2005

     2    68 days, 05:19:22 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Sun Dec  4 12:31:44 2005

     3    47 days, 03:56:48 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Thu Mar 16 07:12:49 2006

     4    11 days, 05:29:43 | Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1   Tue Feb 14 09:29:49 2006

->   5    10 days, 11:49:49 | Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r3   Tue May  2 15:48:52 2006

     6     8 days, 05:19:49 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Tue Mar  7 19:09:31 2006

     7     7 days, 14:34:10 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Mon Feb 27 19:16:13 2006

     8     5 days, 00:25:45 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Tue Nov 29 11:38:35 2005

     9     3 days, 15:03:48 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Fri Feb 10 18:25:26 2006

    10     2 days, 11:45:25 | Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2   Sat Nov 26 23:15:44 2005

----------------------------+-------------------------------------------------

1up in     0 days, 17:39:55 | at                       Sat May 13 21:18:35 2006

no1 in   126 days, 06:52:20 | at                       Sat Sep 16 10:31:00 2006
```

Sur mon routeur/serveur multi-tout.

Etant donné que mes bécanes font du calcul distribué, de toute façon, elles ne restent jamais sans rien faire.

----------

